# Rate my style



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Third trip out ever. I started snowboarding almost exactly a year ago.

Am I doing it right? :laugh:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

2/10

10char


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

5/10 I do like the pant/ jacket though.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like your bending down to the snow a little too much, but other than that looks good.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

your riding is OK but the stickers on your helmet make you look like a tourist. We all like to tour but we want to fit in with the locals...right?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> your riding is OK but the stickers on your helmet make you look like a tourist. We all like to tour but we want to fit in with the locals...right?


It wasn't my helmet. I was borrowing it for that trip to see whether I liked it or not. (I am keeping it and the stickers are coming off)

This is my helmet









The new helmet will get the same paint job! One Love!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Too much weight on the rear foot.

Too much bending at the waist. Hips forward, knees and ankles flexed for toeside. 

Proper toeside form is safer, more agile, less tiring, and the edge hold is better.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

thats a nice pic of u standing in one spot...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not standing. There was an 85mm f/1.8 lens on the camera for that shot, so the shutter speed was easily fast enough to freeze the action.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Third trip out ever. I started snowboarding almost exactly a year ago.
> 
> Am I doing it right? :laugh:


well, since you asked...

nice bicycle helmet :laugh:.... all those vents look cheeseball to me - plus you got the dictionary definition of gaper gap going on there..

why do you need a backpack?? this is just going to slow down your learning curve... no reason to ride with one if you've only ridden 3 times IMHO

get some weight on that front foot 


on the other hand, if i saw you on the hill with the flag helmet i'd burn one with ya no matter how bright and flashy your clothes are


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I remember that board from when you posted pics of it prior...sweet vinyl! It could just be the angle but it almost looks like the bindings are set up so the board has a longer tail than nose, to far forward on the board. Or your riding switch there but if it's day 3 I doubt it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> well, since you asked...





> nice bicycle helmet :laugh:.... all those vents look cheeseball to me - plus you got the dictionary definition of gaper gap going on there..


The helmet has a slider that open and close all those vents. It came in very handy on hot days. If a solid color jacket and solid color pants are gaper, then you must be Amish and accustomed to riding in your black Pilgrim suit with the big buckle on the hat. Everyone here has seen far worse on the slopes. Both the jacket and pants are Foursquare. I'd hardly put their stuff on the list of gaper wear compared to a few other brands out there.



> why do you need a backpack?? this is just going to slow down your learning curve... no reason to ride with one if you've only ridden 3 times IMHO


Holds my hydration bladder, spare set of goggle, snacks (or lunch), beanie cap, and my board if I have to hoof it long distances. All good reasons to ride with a pack. Why would you think that a pack slows down your learning? Sounds like one of us (hint: you) doesn't know what we are talking about.



> get some weight on that front foot


A lot of people have made that comment...which is surprising because I thought the general level of knowledge about riding on this board was higher. There's no reason to have to have your weight centered or forward 100% of the time. In this picutre I was initiating a turn back up the mountain so that I would ride closer to the camera. Sounds like a good time to shift your weight back a bit to me.



> on the other hand, if i saw you on the hill with the flag helmet i'd burn one with ya no matter how bright and flashy your clothes are


Ah, that explains your general confusion. Maybe you should spend more time on the slope and less in the smoke hut!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CLARIFICATION:

When I said this is my third time riding I meant that it was my third TRIP riding. That picture was on day 2 of my most recent trip, so it was the 11th day (counting sequentially) that I have ridden a snowboard.

I'm not Scotty Lago, but I definitely wouldn't call myself a beginner anymore.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> The helmet has a slider that open and close all those vents. It came in very handy on hot days. If a solid color jacket and solid color pants are gaper, then you must be Amish and accustomed to riding in your black Pilgrim suit with the big buckle on the hat. Everyone here has seen far worse on the slopes. Both the jacket and pants are Foursquare. I'd hardly put their stuff on the list of gaper wear compared to a few other brands out there.


FYI - Gaper Gap has nothing to do with your clothes, but rather with the huge gap between your goggles and your helmet. It's why they suggest you bring your goggles with you when buying a helmet, as to eliminate said gap. 



Tarzanman said:


> A lot of people have made that comment...which is surprising because I thought the general level of knowledge about riding on this board was higher. There's no reason to have to have your weight centered or forward 100% of the time. In this picutre I was initiating a turn back up the mountain so that I would ride closer to the camera. Sounds like a good time to shift your weight back a bit to me.


I'm no expert by all means, but I would say that the only appropriate time to be that far leaned back on your board is if you are riding through some deep ass pow.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

why so defensive little buddy? you're the one who asked...

i've been snowboarding for 16 years, filmed and lived with pro riders, and have literally thousands of hours in the mountains - i'm not worried about what you might think about me, but the shit i'm saying is legit.

not Amish, more like Darth Vader or Johnny Cash the way i dress on the hill... all black... i could care less what you wear

the gaper gap is....well, its there dude

if you ask me, none of those are good reasons to wear a backpack unless you're in the backcountry... beanie, snack, even water bladders if you want ride with water that bad - go in my jacket just fine. the only times i use a backpack are if i'm riding backcountry, filming, or carrying a shovel for building. if you're riding hard wearing a backpack makes a huge difference

when you learn to ride aggressively you will learn that your weight is centered or leaning downhill... we call this "charging" :laugh:.... what you're doing looks like some dumbass LL Bean catalog shot

as for smoking, don't worry about me - many of the best riders in the world spend plenty of the best riders in the world spend plenty of time 
"in the hut" as it were getting safe... I don't think Shaun White does, but some of his idols for sure do... this is a fact. i wouldn't wear a JA flag on my head if i didn't want to get smoke blown in my face...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> The helmet has a slider that open and close all those vents. It came in very handy on hot days. If a solid color jacket and solid color pants are gaper, then you must be Amish and accustomed to riding in your black Pilgrim suit with the big buckle on the hat. Everyone here has seen far worse on the slopes. Both the jacket and pants are Foursquare. I'd hardly put their stuff on the list of gaper wear compared to a few other brands out there.
> 
> Holds my hydration bladder, spare set of goggle, snacks (or lunch), beanie cap, and my board if I have to hoof it long distances. All good reasons to ride with a pack. Why would you think that a pack slows down your learning? Sounds like one of us (hint: you) doesn't know what we are talking about.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a whole lot of butthurt coming from someone who posted a thread actively pursuing comments/advice/feedback. So, basically, you just posted a picture hoping for nothing but praise instead?


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

A picture is not enough to describe your riding skill/style and for people to judge it... you need a video...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> why so defensive little buddy? you're the one who asked...


Just because I disagree with you, that makes me defensive? 



> i've been snowboarding for 16 years, filmed and lived with pro riders, and have literally thousands of hours in the mountains - i'm not worried about what you might think about me, but the shit i'm saying is legit.


16 years is a long time, and you're entitled to your own opinion... but making (frankly, silly) comments like "a backpack will slow your learning" puts some real perspective on your 16-years-of-snowboarding wisdom. That statement is bogus. Don't call me defensive for calling you out on it.



> not Amish, more like Darth Vader or Johnny Cash the way i dress on the hill... all black... i could care less what you wear
> the gaper gap is....well, its there dude


My mistake. I ignored/didn't read the word 'gap' after the gaper comment.



> if you ask me, none of those are good reasons to wear a backpack unless you're in the backcountry... beanie, snack, even water bladders if you want ride with water that bad - go in my jacket just fine. the only times i use a backpack are if i'm riding backcountry, filming, or carrying a shovel for building. if you're riding hard wearing a backpack makes a huge difference


Maybe if you weigh 50 lbs? Its a dakine helipack and I don't agree that 5 lbs of weight distributed over your entire back makes a difference unless you're in a half-pipe. If you really are riding hard, then plastic water bottles burst (pretty easily), and the aluminum/nalgene jobs don't exactly fit in your pocket. I live at 1000 ft elevation, so its pretty important for me to make sure I stay hydrated when I'm out in Summit/Eagle county exerting myself at 9600+ ft. One water bottle in my pocket won't cut it for 7 hours of riding..... I'm surprised that a 16-year veteran wouldn't have realized that. 



> when you learn to ride aggressively you will learn that your weight is centered or leaning downhill... we call this "charging" :laugh:.... what you're doing looks like some dumbass LL Bean catalog shot


I've already addressed this comment. Weighting the back of the board isn't automatically wrong or improper depending the maneuver/results or context of what you're doing. You know this, even if you won't admit it for the sake of the argument.



> as for smoking, don't worry about me - many of the best riders in the world spend plenty of the best riders in the world spend plenty of time
> "in the hut" as it were getting safe... I don't think Shaun White does, but some of his idols for sure do... this is a fact. i wouldn't wear a JA flag on my head if i didn't want to get smoke blown in my face...


Seeing as how I have 32 years of experience being Jamaican, you and all of your flag wearing bong-buddies can go fly a kite.

-EDIT- 
I really hate to use the 'p' word, but if all you know about Jamaica is that rastafarians smoke dope, then don't wear the flag like a poser. Its funny every once in a while, but after the umpteenth trust-fund kid wearing dreads and Birkenstocks goes walking by, it gets old. (I should probably stay out of Boulder, right?)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow, that's a whole lot of butthurt coming from someone who posted a thread actively pursuing comments/advice/feedback. So, basically, you just posted a picture hoping for nothing but praise instead?


No, I didn't. He gave his opinion and then I gave mine. What's the problem? Am I forbidden from giving feedback on criticism?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Just because I disagree with you, that makes me defensive?


no, you're defensive because you feel the need to bulletpoint every single thing i'm saying after you posted a "rate my style" thread.... well, i give you a 1/10 just for the fact that you are wearing a helmet - good for you. for steeze you get a -84/10.


you're also being a cocky, arrogant asshole for someone who obviously has no clue what they are doing... as for posers, I love snowboarding - and don't appreciate ignorant douchebags who don't even ride 10 days a year trying to tell me i don't know shit. that is a poser.

btw, the water bottles "we veterans" use are called platypus.... google em


dick


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow, that's a whole lot of butthurt coming from someone who posted a thread actively pursuing comments/advice/feedback. So, basically, you just posted a picture hoping for nothing but praise instead?



I don't understand. Where did you get the impression that he was getting all “butt hurt”? 

If you read his (ShredLife's) post, it was filled with some critism the would only come from one who thought everyone who wasn't as good as him deserves to get flamed. Tarzanmen was repectfully replying to his somewhat arrogant post.



ShredLife said:


> why so defensive little buddy? you're the one who asked...
> 
> i've been snowboarding for 16 years, filmed and lived with pro riders, and have literally thousands of hours in the mountains - i'm not worried about what you might think about me, but the shit i'm saying is legit.
> 
> ...


Are you really this arrogant and somewhat snobby in life? 



Tarzanman said:


> Just because I disagree with you, that makes me defensive?
> 
> 16 years is a long time, and you're entitled to your own opinion... but making (frankly, silly) comments like "a backpack will slow your learning" puts some real perspective on your 16-years-of-snowboarding wisdom. That statement is bogus. Don't call me defensive for calling you out on it.
> 
> ...



Yooooouuuu'rrrreee a genius. (no sarcasm)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Are you really this arrogant and somewhat snobby in life?


i dunno, i thought so but when i asked a bunch of strangers on the internet to rate my ego all i got was a 9/10

fucking peasants


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> well, i give you a 1/10 just for the fact that you are wearing a helmet - good for you. for steeze you get a -84/10.


That's gotta be one of the dumbest fucking things I've ever read. Let's see how stylish and steezy you are when you're getting hauled off on a sled because you've busted your melon and weren't wearing a helmet. I hope it doesn't happen, but that's the game we play.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> That's gotta be one of the dumbest fucking things I've ever read. Let's see how stylish and steezy you are when you're getting hauled off on a sled because you've busted your melon and weren't wearing a helmet. I hope it doesn't happen, but that's the game we play.


I believe he was implying that any points earned were for wearing a helmet and nothing else.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you misunderstood me - i only gave him 1 point, but it is FOR wearing the helmet... i am a big advocate for helmet use

the -84/10 steeze factor was for his cheesy trailing hand, all the other blah blah blah, and his bad attitude..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I believe he was implying that any points earned were for wearing a helmet and nothing else.


^^^^ yea that ^^^^


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

on a scale from poser to steezy? it goes 50/50.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

3/10 It looks like you are bending over reaching for the snow to do a carvers hand drag but you aren't turning hard enough to do it right. The result is looking like a newb scared to lean over and keeping their hand out to catch them selves.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you misunderstood me - i only gave him 1 point, but it is FOR wearing the helmet... i am a big advocate for helmet use
> 
> the -84/10 steeze factor was for his cheesy trailing hand, all the other blah blah blah, and his bad attitude..


Gotcha. Fair enough. My bad.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Holds my hydration bladder, spare set of goggle, snacks (or lunch), beanie cap, and my board if I have to hoof it long distances. All good reasons to ride with a pack. Why would you think that a pack slows down your learning? Sounds like one of us (hint: you) doesn't know what we are talking about.
> 
> A lot of people have made that comment...which is surprising because I thought the general level of knowledge about riding on this board was higher. There's no reason to have to have your weight centered or forward 100% of the time. In this picutre I was initiating a turn back up the mountain so that I would ride closer to the camera. Sounds like a good time to shift your weight back a bit to me.
> 
> Ah, that explains your general confusion. Maybe you should spend more time on the slope and less in the smoke hut!


For having 11 days snowboarding your bein an awfully huge dick.

A pack does make a difference no matter how heavy it is, it's not your natural balance so it makes you ride differently. Maybe only slightly but still... different.

Alright here's where your bein an annoying newb. Your weight should ALWAYS be centered or "charging." Unless your going through pow, thats how groomers are ridden. But thats ok, we have no idea and no "general knowledge" of your board. Nobody said you HAVE to ride like that, but thats the proper way and best way to do it. This will get you the most performance out of your board. So stop bein a stubborn ass.

How are your butters? Manuals? Presses? Jumps? Board slides? Linking turns? Basic spins? I've been snowboarding a long time and I just barely consider myself intermediate. So I think your still a beginner. Your right, maybe your better than a person who is out on their first day, but with 11 days your not better than someone with with 25 days. With time, you will learn how much more board control you will develop.

One more thing. Don't come and make a thread about how good your style is, and ask for opinion, get opinion, then just get your panties in a bundle when you don't like what people say and tell them that your 11 days have revolutionized the sport and now you know better.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

...didn't see this result coming.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SchultzLS2 said:


> For having 11 days snowboarding your bein an awfully huge dick.


If by being a dick you mean "calling people out on their bullshit" then I'll happily agree. Maybe you noticed there were other posters who also left opinions that I did not respond to. I don't have a problem with criticism. I do have a problem with people trying to pass bullshit off as some kind of valid point.



> A pack does make a difference no matter how heavy it is, it's not your natural balance so it makes you ride differently. Maybe only slightly but still... different.


Stop grasping at straws. You know full well that a 5 lbs backpack isn't going to make you ride any differently. That's a 3% difference in body weight on a 150 lbs rider spread out on 30% of his body less than 1 ft off his center of gravity.... so basically what you're saying is that riding without your helmet (1.5 lbs) and skipping lunch is going to alter your riding because of the weight difference. Right. Just concede the point and move on. If you WANT me to do the statics/moment calculations I will, but we both know that you're blowing smoke.



> Alright here's where your bein an annoying newb. Your weight should ALWAYS be centered or "charging." Unless your going through pow, thats how groomers are ridden. But thats ok, we have no idea and no "general knowledge" of your board. Nobody said you HAVE to ride like that, but thats the proper way and best way to do it. This will get you the most performance out of your board. So stop bein a stubborn ass.


How about you 'seasoned veterans' stop acting like know-it-alls. I wasn't on a groomer and there still isn't anything wrong with weighting the back of the board depending on the situation... that is what I said in the first place, and that is what you just said above. Thanks for the vindication.



> How are your butters? Manuals? Presses? Jumps? Board slides? Linking turns? Basic spins? I've been snowboarding a long time and I just barely consider myself intermediate. So I think your still a beginner. Your right, maybe your better than a person who is out on their first day, but with 11 days your not better than someone with with 25 days. With time, you will learn how much more board control you will develop.


Beginner and intermediate are subjective terms. Are you driving at a distinction between an experienced boarder and an inexperienced boarder or a distinction based on a skill set? I consider a beginner exactly that. Someone whose prowess/skill set/whatever is that of someone who has recently begun the sport. In that context, being able to link turns (regular & switch), jump (be they big ramps or moguls), spin (only land 180's so far) puts me out of 'beginner' territory. (FYI I've never tried a butter. My board is certainly soft enough, but I haven't bothered).
It would still be fair to call me a novice, but again, that is subjective. I'm sure you know plenty of skilled snowboarders that rarely visit a park, or don't bother that you wouldn't deign to refer to as a beginner or a novice.




> One more thing. Don't come and make a thread about how good your style is, and ask for opinion, get opinion, then just get your panties in a bundle when you don't like what people say and tell them that your 11 days have revolutionized the sport and now you know better.


Let me reiterate. If you post on the thread and have a valid point, opinion, or criticism, then I might let you know that I disagree with you, but there won't be a problem. If you (or anyone else) runs off at the mouth (keyboard) with weak, and otherwise inaccurate shite then you'll get both barrels. The number of years you have in the sport is just a number if you're too hard headed or ignorant to have learned much or anything from your time on the slopes. The backpack statement is a prime example.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you are in fact a kook. a gaper.


try going off of real jumps with consequence with a backpack on. try spinning with a backpack on. you will end up needing that helmet sparky.


you sound like a real dickhead


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I'd open up a touch more (front hand a little behind the heelside edge of the board) and... weight further forward.

Like it or not, leaning forward (or at least leaning with the slope of the mountain to center your weight) is the accepted best practice. No one is saying you can't board any other way, but in terms of efficiency and board control, leaning forward is the optimum. Leaning back is only recommended where you're in danger of nose-diving/sinking in pow.

If you were leaning back a little for the photo, fine, but you should probably have chosen another photo to start a thread with. 

It's unfortunate that a few people on here are so hostile, but hey, it's just like anywhere else on the internets; post something like this and certain people will see it as an opportunity.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you are in fact a kook. a gaper.
> 
> 
> try going off of real jumps with consequence with a backpack on. try spinning with a backpack on. you will end up needing that helmet sparky.
> ...





ShredLife said:


> i dunno, i thought so but when i asked a bunch of strangers on the internet to rate my ego all i got was a 9/10
> 
> fucking peasants




This is the mug I imagine in your kitchen cabinet.:cheeky4:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

when i have spent the majority of my life snowboarding; dedicated massive amounts of my time, money, and physical health to this sport; lost dear friends to the mountains, and some rollerblader from GA who has been snowboarding less times in his life than 1/4 of my slowest season wants to tell me how wrong i am.... 




yes. that's my motherfucking mug.



learn some respect you weekend warrior gaper idiots


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread is just wow...

I want to chime in a little because that's just what I like to do.

Backpack: Doesn't fucking matter if he is using one. Unless he is learning freestyle going huge off 30ft kickers and doing 9s, it isn't going to matter. He is a beginner so obviously he is only free-riding. What if he's on a big mountain and has drinks and snacks in there? I call that being prepared. If anything, learning to ride with all that gear will make him a better rider. Unless of course he is packing 20lbs+ in that thing, which I highly doubt.

Style: There is absolutely no way for any of us to judge his posture in that pic. We do not know the snow conditions, type of terrain, or the slope. Plus he could just be putting that hand in the ground for fun. I do the same thing sometimes. I like to touch the snow and scrape it along. You don't always have to be squared over your board. Sometimes leaning back a little like that helps depending on the situation.

By the way, Just because you've been snowboarding all your life doesn't make you an expert in every single aspect of the sport. It just makes you much more opinionated about said sport. Aside from the mechanics of snowboarding, the rest is subjective. Don't sit there and tell me that Scotty Lago or Danny Kass can't throw down 1080s with a backpack on.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dudes who open themselves up on a public forum dominated by guys = massive fail or are just trolling.

Hot chicks on the other hand, feel free to let us rate your style anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> How about you 'seasoned veterans' stop acting like know-it-alls. I wasn't on a groomer and there still isn't anything wrong with weighting the back of the board depending on the situation... that is what I said in the first place, and that is what you just said above. Thanks for the vindication.
> 
> Let me reiterate. If you post on the thread and have a valid point, opinion, or criticism, then I might let you know that I disagree with you, but there won't be a problem. If you (or anyone else) runs off at the mouth (keyboard) with weak, and otherwise inaccurate shite then you'll get both barrels.


Oh I'm sorry I see your in such deep powder right next to that chair lift :dunno:

Seems like no points are valid unless they say that your style is awesome. People tried to give you solid advice and you basically said "fuck-off, my leaning back style works great" (just an example).

Sweet bro, your awesome. 4/10 style. 1/10 for attitude.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

wow.. i can't believe how much support he is getting. 

posting a picture and asking a bunch of guys to "rate your style" is pretty dumb. we can't tell anything from that picture. all we can tell is that you wanted to (attempt) to show off that you were getting some good turns in. i think form is fine, judging by what i can see though.

all the "debate" on backpacks, riding too far back, what have you... you ask for critisism, you got a few points made, and your first reaction was to be a dick to the one guy who attempted honest critisism. at least he took the effort to give you some points when asked. by definition, critiquing someone poits out where they could use improvements. learn to take it with a grain of salt. if you ask for it, take it graciously, even if you think its wrong. you don't have to actually act on it.

agree with the majority here... riding style... give it a 6/10 because there is always room to improve... your reactions and just the fact that you made this thread? 2/10. only reason its not zero is that maybe you'll take this and learn from it. 

oh, and don't bother responding to me. i'm not asking for any critique. i know how i ride, where i need improvements, and who can help me.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna agree that with that one pic we can't really say how you're riding is. I don't know if that pic is directly from your side or taken about above you. A video would be more productive in helping us determining how you ride. And yes posting asking for opinions on your 'style' is gonna give you a wide range of responses...this is the internet of course. A pack hurting his learning? I doubt it. Water, snacks, goggles, beanie is not gonna make a difference on that pack.

As for the 'experienced' riders being upset about someone asking how they're riding is and needing to soothe they're own ego by putting someone down.. Why bother responding? Something else upsetting you? Respect is earned...never given. Someone who can communicate effectively and give constructive criticism will earn respect more than someone who tries to talk down to people just because they think they are 'better'.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread needs more BurtonAvenger rants or legallyillegal telling you how much you suck...

Then the thread life circle will be complete.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

LMFAO....Had a funny feeling I should've made popcorn before opening this thread.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

knuckle dragin smurfy on a porno stick :dunno: 10+


----------



## HelixDnB (Feb 23, 2010)

Porno stick, hah, yes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

why ask a question if you have already decided what the answer is?

:\

alasdair


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*rate MY style...*

thread hijack! rate MY style:










at least i'm grabbing


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i give that a 7/10... unless its within the last couple years.. then it gets boosted to 8.5/10.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> thread hijack! rate MY style:
> 
> at least i'm grabbing


Not bad but you would have looked better with these pants


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Holy crap! I didn't expect to read this whole freaking thread but it was just too good to pass up. 

Rate my style...from one picture - are you kidding me. There are so many problems with doing that. Check out these planes about to collide...










Actually they are a safe distance apart but the picture doesn't tell the whole story. Try a video if you want a bunch of dudes to "rate your style". 

And since you are only looking for a rating and will not accept critiques, I will give you a 3/10 without a reason why. Hope it helps!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Im confused as to when what you look like while riding began to matter. I can't see your face but if you're smiling then I give you a 10/10 for having fun.


----------

